# anyone going???



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

Bully Summer Splash Bash
Currey's Family Pet Care
6261 Hannan Rd
Romulus, MI, US 
313-943-2697
[email protected] 
Map | Photos | Reviews VISIT WEBSITE Bully Summer Splash Bash Overview
Mark your calendars for Bully Summer Splash Bash! 
June 28, 2009
11:00am to 3:00pm
Admission: 
Benefiting: Recycl-a-bullz

This event is for bully breeds and their owners to come and have a day of fun and education without discrimination. The money raised for this event will help us to continue to have low cost sterilization vouchers and education and proper training for bully breeds and their owners. This event will have different sports for bullies and their owners to try to help owners find appropriate outlets for there energy and drive. We will also have some fun games and contests for them. 
For more information, please call 313-943-2697 or email [email protected]. 
Photos of Bully Summer Splash Bash

Post a Photo


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm going to be out of town otherwise Maile and I would totally be there.


----------

